# transferred videos named same as first video



## DALFE5 (Jun 2, 2013)

SORRY IF THIS IS CONFUSING. 
i just rec'd my new Roamio and getting some videos transferred to it from my pc. I've been using two other Tivo Premiere's for a while now and transferred videos from my pc quite a bit with no problems. All videos i try to transfer now get the same name. The first video i transferred did fine.It was the movie Frozen. All others after that were given the same name. I first thought it was being transferred several times until i watched one of the other transfers. Double checked all the settings i know of and all looks good to me. I deleted all the transfers and tried again with different videos. They were all named the same as the original video i first downloaded. I then deleted those and created another folder to put videos to be transferred. Linked to it in Tivo Desktop. Transferred a video file and it was named correctly. Then i sent a second video and it was named the same also. Is there a setting I'm missing? Tivo Desktop is set to automatically transfer to only this selected Tivo. When I copy a video to this folder it starts to transfer within a few seconds with no problem except it gets the wrong name.

(I've tried this as suggested on another forum)
1. Uninstall the TiVo Desktop Software from your computer. 
2. Uninstall Bonjour from your computer. 
3. Run the TiVo Desktop Cleaner by right clicking and running it as admin. 
4. Re Install the TiVo Desktop Software by right clicking and running it as admin. 
5. Attempt to transfer the shows again.

I tried what was suggested but it didn't work. Now my Tivo Premiere doesn't work after uninstalling and re-installing as suggested. It is now doing the same thing. In Tivo Desktop i have one folder named Transfer to Premiere and one named Transfer to Roamio. I tried using just one folder for both but it didn't work. If i rename the a folder then the very first transfer is correct but every transfer after that takes the name of the first video. If i remove the folder for the Premiere and only transfer to the Roamio it still doesn't work correctly. I have tried new folders to put files to be transferred into. Each time the first video is fine but each after gets same name. I then delete the files from folder and Tivo and delete the folder. I even created a new folder with the same name as the first original folder and put files in it to be transferred. They were renamed same as original file(Frozen) which was deleted the first time. I tried switching to Tivo Beacon but it would not transfer at all. I don't know what setting is causing this but iot didn't start until I started using the Roamio and setup a folder for it in Tivo Desktop. My next step is to uninstall/re-install Tivo Desktop and set it up to only use the Premiere and see if I can get it working correctly again. I transfer a lot of videos from my pc to the tivo and would rather not even have the Roamio if this is going to be a problem. 
I have tried almost all of the above steps at least twice just to make sure I didn't miss something.

I cleared every trace I could find for Tivo folders, files and ect. Even used an Uninstaller to find almost all traces. I unplugged both Tivos hoping that would clear anything stuck. Re-downloaded Tivo Desktop and started fresh. I only setup the Roamio for transfer in Desktop. Transferred three video files. They started immediately. First file did fine with the correct name. File two and three had the same name as the first. 

Tivo Desktop Plus 2.8.3
Tivo Premiere XL (wired to router)
Tivo Roamio (built-in wireless to router)
Windows 8.1 Pro, AMD 8 core cpu, 32GB ram (gigabit wired to router)


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It could be a filenaming error.

What are the exact filenames for the video files in all the folders?

Uninstalling and re-installing Desktop would not change matters since you already did that and the same thing still happens.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Do these files have a metadata text .txt file associated with them?

I have had this happen when I accidentally used the same seriesId: or seriesTitle: in the metadata file.

Once either of those Fields is used, the TiVo will remember that association for a period of time, even after it is deleted from the History, or until you do a "Clear program information & To Do List"


----------



## DALFE5 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.
if it was a movie file it would be named Name of Movie 2014
if it was a tv episode it would be Name of Episode S01E01
Movie files do have metadata in the movie folder but ni only copy the actual mivie file to the Transfer to Tivo folder I link to in Desktop but tv episodes only have subtitles in episode folder but again I only copy the video file. All video files are MP4. 
I've been using my Premiere with no problems for a couple of years. It all started when I added the Roamio. 
I've gone into preferences in Desktop and selected Clear cache and restarted, selected Clear transfer status window and restarted and selected Clear auto-transfer list and transfer status window and resarted.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

DALFE5 said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> if it was a movie file it would be named Name of Movie 2014
> if it was a tv episode it would be Name of Episode S01E01
> Movie files do have metadata in the movie folder but ni only copy the actual mivie file to the Transfer to Tivo folder I link to in Desktop but tv episodes only have subtitles in episode folder but again I only copy the video file. All video files are MP4.
> ...


I have this same problem using Tivo Desktop. I never noticed this until I transferred an Amazon instant video MP4. It could have been a coincidence, because I received a Roamio update about the same time.

I tried uninstalling, re-installing and Desktop cleaner. I still get the duplicate name, after transferring the second and future video files to the newly created "push" folders. Also, I did the "Clear program info and to do list".

I really like Desktop because in my situation, it is/was great.
I have KMTTG but have not set up pytivo yet.

Any suggestions? CoxInPHX?

I just did a "pull" from PC to the Roamio and it worked fine. It even had the correct name of course, because it was not "pushed" to a folder.


----------



## Fly Dude (Dec 7, 2014)

Ok so this problem appears to have started with the latest TiVo update (20.4.5c 01-2-758 I believe) on roughly 11-30-2014. I believe it affects everyone with TiVo Desktop regardless of Roamio, Amazon, etc.

If you have a folder or subfolder on your computer that is shared with TiVo Desktop, all of the videos within it will arrive on the TiVo with the same name as the first video that was transferred. So for instance, if you have shared a folder named "Seinfeld", and within the subfolder there are two videos named "s01e01" and "s01e02", the Seinfeld folder will show up on the TiVo with two videos named "s01e01" and "s01e01" (even though they are different videos).

I've run tests and confirmed that it has nothing to do with the names of the videos or their folders and the problem isn't with TiVo Desktop - uninstalling/cleaning/reinstalling won't help and the TiVo Desktop logs show the correct names were transferred. It's a bug with the TiVo software itself, and hopefully they will fix it soon because it's a very unfortunate problem that creates a real mess with the organization of videos.

The temporary workaround is to put each individual video in a subfolder with the same name as the video (one video per folder). The videos will then end up on the TiVo with different names, although there's no way to make them all appear in a folder on the TiVo so they can't be grouped. If anyone can find a different workaround that allows videos to be grouped with different names, I would love to hear it.


----------



## bantar (Apr 27, 2004)

This actually started for me a few weeks back with one TV show. I tried to reboot the tivo. Restarted pytivo. Verfied that the Metadata files are all correct. Retried multiple times. Nothing has helped. I gave up and accepted the error as series specific, until I saw it happen again today.

So, today, I've downloaded, from the PC to the Tivo, 2 different series, which have previously downloaded other episodes correctly, and also downloaded the original problem one. All series that I transferred today are incorrect.

The behavior is that the Tivo latches onto the first one transferred for a specific series ID and REMEMBERS the metadata from that show. All others in the group get stuck with that same metadata. The metadata used for each show is correct for the episode shown. For instance, I have:
Show A [S01E06]
Show B [S02E01]
Show C [S01E08]

So, the errored behavior is somehow tied to the series. It's not a generic error where all metadata is wrong. One of each episode downloaded is right and all others in the SAME series share that metadata.

And lastly, each show is transferring the video correctly. Only the metadata is wrong. The shows play just fine, but you can't use the descriptions to discern content.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

Fly Dude said:


> Ok so this problem appears to have started with the latest TiVo update (20.4.5c 01-2-758 I believe) on roughly 11-30-2014. I believe it affects everyone with TiVo Desktop regardless of Roamio, Amazon, etc.
> 
> If you have a folder or subfolder on your computer that is shared with TiVo Desktop, all of the videos within it will arrive on the TiVo with the same name as the first video that was transferred. So for instance, if you have shared a folder named "Seinfeld", and within the subfolder there are two videos named "s01e01" and "s01e02", the Seinfeld folder will show up on the TiVo with two videos named "s01e01" and "s01e01" (even though they are different videos).
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of this info. I lucked up and found a "FIX" for my situation.

I have been doing folders for years, so I had some old ones from before November. (update time) I put some of these new movies, into these older folders that I have not used for some time. Guess what, they transferred to my Roamio, into the correct named folder, with the correct title!!!

Next I'm going to try renaming those older folders to 'Daddy's Movies 2015" or "Kids Movies 2015" and see how they do. I'll report back after.


----------



## bantar (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't think that the folder method is actually a solution, rather a work-around at best. This work-around must only work with Tivo Desktop. I tried it with PyTivo and it does not behave differently with folders of any names. Further, this is a painful work-around. 

I don't use folders at all on the PC for files being transferred. I drop them into a common folder and transfer them from there. As I noted, this was working and then about 2 weeks back, it all of a sudden started failing. The timing of my initial failure appears to coincide with the Tivo Software release. I too am running 20.4.5c 01-2-758.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

bantar said:


> I don't think that the folder method is actually a solution, rather a work-around at best. This work-around must only work with Tivo Desktop. I tried it with PyTivo and it does not behave differently with folders of any names. Further, this is a painful work-around.
> 
> I don't use folders at all on the PC for files being transferred. I drop them into a common folder and transfer them from there. As I noted, this was working and then about 2 weeks back, it all of a sudden started failing. The timing of my initial failure appears to coincide with the Tivo Software release. I too am running 20.4.5c 01-2-758.


Yes, we do have two different setups. I use Desktop only, but it's simple for me.

I rip my DVD, then run it through with MPEG Streamclip, to say "Daddy's Movies" folder on my PC. Then they show up on the Tivo. I just like to keep the movies separated and that's it. If it's an MP4 file, I just drop it into that correct folder on my PC, then it quickly transfers to the Tivo.

I'm just glad that I got it working again, using those pre-update folders.


----------



## spamjam (Sep 21, 2002)

I'm having this same problem pushing from PC via pytivo. Episodes to the Roamio Plus get the same name as the first. Transfers to an HD are working fine. The Roamio is fairly new, running 20.4.5c-USA-6-848. I never transferred files with a previous version.


----------



## p1ague (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm just posting to say this is a problem for me too. I'm sure there was a way to "watch" this thread without participating, but I couldn't figure out how, and I want to find out if anyone ever solves it.


----------



## bthornto (Dec 14, 2014)

Yup. Same issue here.

Recently bought a Roamio and set up pytivo on the qnap.

TiVo still shows the first show name even after all evidence of the first show has been deleted from the nas.

Pytivo logs show the correct information being sent.

Help TiVo!


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

For pyTivo, try using a minimal metadata file with only 4 lines:

title : Scorpion
seriesTitle : Scorpion
episodeTitle : Revenge
programId : EP019223320011

For me, this resulted in a push with all the correct metadata. Be forwarned that the information for title and episode name must match what is in Tivo's database or it still fails.

Pulls seem to work fine and avoid this problem.

The trouble is in the Tivo mind server, not tivo desktop or pytivo. Hopefully tivo will fix the problem. It should be using the seriesId and programId if they exist rather than the actual titles, but its not working.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

p1ague said:


> I'm just posting to say this is a problem for me too. I'm sure there was a way to "watch" this thread without participating, but I couldn't figure out how,


Thread tools -> subscribe to this thread.

Those of you that are using Tivo Desktop, quit "hoping" that Tivo will fix the problem, and report it via the Tivo forums on tivo.com and/or call in (but you're likely to get a better response on the tivo forums).

I'm only mentioning those that are using Tivo Desktop, since that's the "official" supported way of doing it, but the fix will presumably also fix pytivo's use.


----------



## bthornto (Dec 14, 2014)

Here's a link to a TIVO forum thread about the same topic.

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/fo...D=11237224&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560


----------



## bobp2015 (May 30, 2015)

Happening to me too. It is a hassle to move the movies to folders, so I created a batch file to do it.

It will move each movie into a folder with the right name.
So if you have movies foo.mp4 and bar.mov, it will create a folder called foo and move foo.mp4 into it, and create a folder called bar and move bar.mov into it.

Setup steps:
1. Create a folder that you publish to TiVo, being sure to include subfolders.
2. Save this line to a file called "MoveToDir.cmd" in that folder
for %%I in (*.mp4 *.mov *.wmv *.mpg *.avi) do mkdir "%%~nI" && move "%%~I" "%%~nI"

Then:
Copy movies into that shared folder
Double-click on MoveToDir.cmd and the folders will get created and the files moved.


----------

